# Getting my first!



## Kazzy (Dec 14, 2010)

Found a guy on craigslist giving a way a complete set up including 1 clown fish for FREE! Picking it up today, I am so excited! I'll post pics. Time to start cramming on the research :-D


----------



## Kazzy (Dec 14, 2010)

Got him home only to see that they didn't give me any salt! Instead they gave me a bottle of saline solution for cleaning contacts? Can that be used?

Well, I didn't know whether it could or not so I quickly ran to the lfs and got some salt and finished setting the tank up all the way. The water parameters are perfect and he's adorable!


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

*wow*

thats way cool....a free salt setup....when you have questions you know were we are at...and anything else ...inverts...


----------



## Kazzy (Dec 14, 2010)

Loving it already. He's so active and just gorgeous.


----------



## Mattcot (Nov 10, 2010)

lucky you.

photos ??


----------



## JerseyBird97 (Sep 13, 2009)

no saline solution!!!!!!!! That's kinda funny though. Go to your local aquarium supply and get premix saltwater. Since this is your first I'm going to assume you don't have and RO/DI unit. Good luck... POST PICS


----------



## Kazzy (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm about to upload a vid. Yeah, didn't think that you should use saline solution. Don't worry, I didn't 
It's pretty basic. 10 gallons, gravel, few fake plants, filter...yeah, real basic. I'm going to end up changing it a lot once I have the extra cash to change gravel and decor. Not the prettiest set up in my eyes, lol!
He's doing great though! Such an active fish, love it! Video coming in a few.


----------



## Kazzy (Dec 14, 2010)

FYI: The tank isn't cloudy...but my phone camera lens is...haha


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

nice fish!!! looks like you got a good deal and quite a project on your hands... i have a few questions for you..
1st what is running in that HOB filter? (they are really not the best choice for saltwater)
2nd what arethe long term plans for modification to the tank? a lot of detail if you wold be so kind....
3rd have you hit the articles section for out saltwater forums yet? they have a lot of great reading there to help get some of the basics down for long term success...


----------



## Kazzy (Dec 14, 2010)

Ok, after reading I've decided the hob is going away lol. Can't go into much detail (typing this @ work on my phone) but I am planning on looking into protein skimmer, live sand, and live rock. There is a great lfs in my area that most likely carries all of that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lorax84 (Nov 3, 2010)

I am happy to see you are excited about making changes, that is a sad setup for a little clown. Looks kinda like someone had a freshwater tank and just added some salt. You seam to be on the right track though. Good luck!


----------



## Kazzy (Dec 14, 2010)

That's exactly what I thought when I saw it! Thanks


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

i am very excited to follow this thread you have a great opportunity to make some really cool changes... when you have a little time on a Regular PC give us some details... we are freaks for details and PIX!!!!!!!! lol 

i have a question for you ... how do you like your clown? i have been thinking about them for my own tank for a while now and every one seems to enjoy them a lot but i want more input as to personality and behaviors....


----------



## Kazzy (Dec 14, 2010)

I LOVE the little guy! He's gorgeous, very active, and def. has a personality to him. Has plenty of hiding places (added some more) but he's always out and about.

I haven't made the decision yet, but I'm not too sure I'll be keeping him sadly  I really want to but the cost to keep that tank going is going to be too much I think, and I want to make sure he has a proper set up. Going to see if I can find the things he'll need for cheap, but if I can't I'll most likely rehome him to someone who can properly care for him and just set the tank up for my frogs and some small fish since it already has everything for that. If I can keep him I'll keep this updated with what I do and with tons and tons of pics!


----------



## JerseyBird97 (Sep 13, 2009)

you mentioned you have a HOB filter. You can remove the filter material out of there and put in it live rock rubble or bagged activated carbon. That'll work just fine on a 10g


----------



## james7139 (Jul 10, 2010)

i have an idea,remove the clown into a 5 gallon bucket with his current water,remove everything from the tank,clean the tank,not the filter,throw out the gravel,add 10lbs of live sand,add 10-14lbs of dry rock and then add the clown back in and maybe buy a powerhead


----------



## Kazzy (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions! I'll try the first one and see how that goes. If it doesn't work I'll try the second.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## james7139 (Jul 10, 2010)

wait the first and second?

whatsthe first and whats the second?


----------



## Kazzy (Dec 14, 2010)

The first is jerseybird's second is yours
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## james7139 (Jul 10, 2010)

actually you need to do both.


----------



## Kazzy (Dec 14, 2010)

Oh ok misunderstood. Sorry
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## james7139 (Jul 10, 2010)

its np,when do you plan on getting the lr and ls?


----------



## Kazzy (Dec 14, 2010)

Will probably be Tuesday as that's my next day off
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## james7139 (Jul 10, 2010)

ahhh!fun.maybe even get a 20 gallon tank to go with it  jk.i think your doing a great job for this little clownfish


----------



## Kazzy (Dec 14, 2010)

Haha well you never know. Might find a 20 lol thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## james7139 (Jul 10, 2010)




----------



## Kazzy (Dec 14, 2010)

Also, a guy in my area is selling some macro algae. Some of it is really pretty and some is pretty cheap. What are your thoughts on adding this to my tank? Beneficial? Also, can anyone point me to where I could find out the care for Blood Red Halymenia? That's one of the algae he's selling, and it's really pretty. Thanks!


----------



## JerseyBird97 (Sep 13, 2009)

absolutely benifical. We usually put in our sump systems. Helps eat phosphates and such


----------



## JerseyBird97 (Sep 13, 2009)

I don't see Halymenia but there's alot of good reading here this site might help 
Marine Plants: Saltwater Plants, Aquarium Marine Algae and Turtle Grass


----------



## james7139 (Jul 10, 2010)

if your buying algae and putting in in the filter,you will need a light for the filter


----------



## Kazzy (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Can I not just add directly to the tank?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## james7139 (Jul 10, 2010)

oh! you can do that too,it just floats everywhere


----------



## Kazzy (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm fine with that. It's kinda pretty and would add a little more life to the tank.


----------



## james7139 (Jul 10, 2010)

are you still getting the lr and ls tomarrow?


----------



## Kazzy (Dec 14, 2010)

Gah, still trying to just find some. Posted locally hoping someone had some, but looks like I'm not going to get a response anytime soon. Looks like it's time to find a better home for my clown. Sucks, but I want what's best for him. Hopefully in the future I'll start setting up a saltwater from scratch, when I have the space (want a big one), time, and money to put into it.

Thanks everyone for the advice.


----------



## james7139 (Jul 10, 2010)

dont just give up! try a lfs,or even like a petco or a petsmart.


----------



## Kazzy (Dec 14, 2010)

Already did...didn't have any


----------



## james7139 (Jul 10, 2010)

please keep him, try ordering some online,


heres some cheap stuff,even start with dry rock 




http://www.oceanproaquatics.com/shop/live-rock-biorock-refugium-rubble-c-469_88_516.html



even their normal fiji is pretty cheap



try just going with LR for now


----------



## james7139 (Jul 10, 2010)

Oceanpro Aquatics, Inc.


even better


----------



## Kazzy (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks for the links. I'll look into those 
My dad is also begging me to keep him (dad lives with me)


----------



## Kazzy (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm reading a bit about how to care for the rock. I'm no fully understanding it though. Can someone explain the chemicals and such?


----------



## james7139 (Jul 10, 2010)

not me  im doing my share of research still


----------



## Kazzy (Dec 14, 2010)

lol I understand.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

*huh*

chemicles?if your tank can suport a clown fish it can support live rock.if you keep check of your perameters then you chould be fine..and tune in here for support.


----------



## Kazzy (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks! The site suggested by james was listing a bunch of stuff I needed to add to my tank to keep live rock living. Thought it was odd too.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

*hmmm*

there are alot of factors to alot of microfauna.but the basics are a good temp 75-82, good chemistry , and good oxygen saturation or water movement.when you want to worry about coraline algaes ,calaurpa, dusters,copapods,and other invertabrates we will get more technical.but for now you should be good to go.lotsa live rock for lotsa biological filteration...


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I would also suggest that you need at least a working understanding of alkalinity and calcium and how to maintain those levels. Ocean water has a certain balance of major and minor ions. (i.e. "salts") These salts need to be kept at the correct ratio or eventually you will have "salt water" which is not actually the equivalent of "ocean water". 

Think of it this way... if you add table salt to freshwater you can get a salinity of 1.024. But this wouldn't be the saltwater that we need to maintain fish. The saltwater we need must mimic ocean water, which has certain levels of hundreds of major and minor ions, forming salts.

For this reason we use Instant Ocean or another salt mix. But even then there will be changes in these ions as acids are produced from detritus decay and organics being processed by the bacteria in the live rock and sand. The major ion in saltwater is Calcium, so even in fish only tank, you need to be concerned with alkalinity and calcium levels.

More on that here:
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...calcium-testing-important-every-marine-33079/


----------



## AlexBurnsRed (Dec 23, 2010)

Well I certainly hope you get to keep the little guy. I always loved clowns, they all have little man syndrome.


----------

